# أضخم مجموعة كتب هيدروليك باللغة العربية



## ناصر مطاوع (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد المجموعة الاولى التى قدمتها للاخوة باللغة الانجليزية أقدم اليوم مجموعة كتب هيدروليك باللغة العربية اتمنى ان تجد عندكم القبول وبانتظار ردودكموالمجموعة تتكون من
1-كورس تدريب شركة مانتراك
2-اساسيات قدرة الموائع
3-مكونات هيدروليكية ونيوماتيكية
4-هيدروليكا تناسبية ومؤازرة
5-هيدروليكا المعدات المتنقلة
6-هيدروليكا كهربية


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتاب الاول 2-اساسيات قدرة الموائع
http://www.4shared.com/file/25025742/83d4bb50/___online.html


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل وان شاء الله يكون رائع مثلك


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتاب الثانى
3-مكونات هيدروليكية ونيوماتيكية
http://www.4shared.com/file/25034043/7440d396/___online.html


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتاب الثالث
5-هيدروليكا المعدات المتنقلة
http://www.4shared.com/file/25036814/33492b43/___online.html


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتاب الرابع
4-هيدروليكا تناسبية ومؤازرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/25041792/3658a7ea/___online.html


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتاب الخامس
6-هيدروليكا كهربية
http://www.4shared.com/file/25045100/827b966a/__online.html


----------



## خالد1390 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد1390 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## بوعزة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## العرين (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم وأشكرك على جهودك ولكن لم أستطيع أن أحمل الكتب فأرجو توضيح طريقة التحميل ببساطة وبدون أزعاجك وشكرا


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اليكم رابط مجموعة كتب هيدروليك ونيوماتيك جمعتها بحزمة واحدة32 ميجا
http://www.4shared.com/file/25143686/48b923ab/hydraulics.html
منتظر رايكم فيها اذا نالت اعجابكم فسيتم استكمالها باذن الله


----------



## العرين (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أخ ناصر بعد ما أضغط على الرابط وتفتح الصفحه ثم ماذا أفعل فلقد حاولت ولم أستطع تنزيل شيء؟ وشكرا


----------



## نجاح احمد عبدالقوى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك:58: وشكرا


----------



## اختيارك (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم ناصر ممكن اعرف منك القليل عن هذا التخصص وهل دراستة صعبة ؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_ibrahim (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جارى التحميل يا اخ ناصر جزاكن الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ / العرين 
يجب ان تنتظر قليلا ثم تجد كلمة download file ظهرت تضغط عليها فيبدأ التحميل
شكرا علي الكتب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف شكر أخي


----------



## العرين (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شاكرلك على المتابعه أخ أسامه علي
الله يعطيك العافيه 
وكل عام ونته بخير


----------



## ميمو228 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد صفا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا هندسه والله:7:


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ اختيارك
هذا الفرع من قسم الميكانيكا يشابه من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة قسم الكنترول والتحكم بالكهرباء وهو من اهم الاقسام وامتعهاوابسط الكتب العربية فى هذا المجال كتاب المعهد الايطالى الساليزيان بشبرا بالقاهرة


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ناصر على ذلك الجهد 
وبارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا لإخوانك المسلمين


----------



## eng-moh06 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرأ أخي ناصر...


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## ابن البيسى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس عز (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وعايز اى حاجة عن توزيع السرعات فى المجارى المفتوحة


----------



## م المصري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

هناك مشكله في التحميل 
لا يكتمل دائما فهل يوجد رابط آخر


----------



## ابن البيسى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

هل توجد كتب فى هيدروليكا الأمواج


----------



## ابن البيسى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أو كتب فى حركة المياه داخل الموانى


----------



## المهندس ميجا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمودد فتحى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين


----------



## alabasy (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اود اقدم جزيل شكري وتقديري ، وبارك الله فيك ياأخي ، انت فدتني كثيرا وخصوصا الكتب العربية ، التي لم استطيع تحميلها من مواقع عديدة، ولكن بفضل من الله وبجهودك المتميزة استطعت تحميلها . ولكن اعتقد يوجد كتابين ،من ضمن السلسلة لم تضعهم مع المجموعة .اتمنى ان تفيدنا بهما ان شاء الله 
اتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح يا أخي (ناصر مطاوع ) .تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## على عبد السميع (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخى جارى التحميل .................................................


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا حبوب علي الكتب الممتازه


----------



## omdaa52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود حقاً رائع ويستاهل أكثر من كلمة شكر
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## وائل عبده (2 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد ميكانو (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك والله يغفرلك انشاء الله اخوك المهندس محمد ميكانو


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جارى التحميل جزيت خيرا نفعك الله به وانفع بك المسلمين عمل رائع


----------



## salt (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وتستحق التقدير والثناء


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (17 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك اللهم فيكم واستجاب لدعائكم وجزاكم الله عنى كل خير


----------



## sufyani (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك ألف خير


----------



## ايهاب العربي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مصطفى نور (21 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (21 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير فأنا بحاجة كبيرة لهذه الكتب
!!!! لكن الروابط لا تعمل

و الموقع لا يتعرف على الملف
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or
*use our search engine* to find a file or folder:


----------



## اياد الكوز (21 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الملف محذوف من الموقع http://www.4shared.com
نرجو منك التأكد من وجود الملف أو تحميله بطريقة أخرى
و شكرا


----------



## محمود الزينى (23 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمود الزينى (23 مارس 2008)

لم يتعرف الموقع على الروابط برجاء التأكد منها او تحميلها مره اخرى


----------



## احمدخالد محمود (10 أغسطس 2008)

اين التحميل يا شباب


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم لقد حاولت التحميل من الروابط المدرجة لكن الروابط لا تعمل فممكن تتكرم و ترفعها من جديد


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (11 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الاول 2-اساسيات قدرة الموائع
http://www.4shared.com/file/25025742...___online.html
The file link that you requested is not valid.​


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (11 أغسطس 2008)

أضخم مجموعة كتب هيدروليك باللغة العربية 
يا اخي كل الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 أغسطس 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## esam179 (12 أغسطس 2008)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## جاد العليمى (12 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا با شمهندس


----------



## جاد العليمى (12 أغسطس 2008)

لكن الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid
هذه الرسالة تظهر عند تشغيل الرابط
ارجو الافادة


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## كاسرالهموم (19 أغسطس 2008)

ما فتح معي


----------



## اراس الكردي (20 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم احنا بانتضارك
 ترفعلنا الكتب على روابط جديدة
:10:​


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## midonagi (21 أغسطس 2008)

فيه مشكلة فى التحميل..مش قادر احمل حاجه..ياريت تنزلهم على رابط تانى بليز ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ... فعلا أعجز عن الشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## الضبيطي (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا برضو عجزت احمل


----------



## محمودكريم (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اخ ناصر


----------



## محمود عوض عوض (26 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت حد يتأكد من الصفحة علشان لما بدخل عليها يعطي the link you are rfequested is not valid


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

لو ممكن احد يفيدنا بمعلومات عن دوائر الهيدروليك وكيفية تصميمها


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

ولو فيه برنامج يصمم الدوائر اكون شاكر ليه


----------



## حسني حمدان (26 أغسطس 2008)

لا استطيع التنزيل ايها الاخ الفاضل ارجوا المتابعه


----------



## senuors (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم
الروابط مش شغالة
برجاء التاكد لعموم الفائدة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m_ibrahim (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي انا محتاج جدا لهذه الكتب ولكن كل ما احاول انزلها تظهر لي الرسالة التالية
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## كوباني (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## mhamad (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير بس يبدزا ان الموقع حذف الروابط لطول المده 
فإن كان بستطعتكم رفعه ثانه فجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الموسوي احمد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يحفظك


----------



## mohmech (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ/ ناصر شكرا لمجهودك ولكن هنالك مشكلة في جميع الروابط تظهر الرسالة التالية

The file link that you requested is not valid ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Saber Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2008)

Dear brother I got a message ( The link you have requested is not valid , please advise


----------



## تراكتور (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويعزك يا بشمهندس


----------



## khdkhaled (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agaaaas (14 نوفمبر 2008)

والله إنك مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## رائد عمار (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز اللنك غير متوفر


----------



## mr.thema (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه الحلوه دي ياكبييييييييييييييييييييير:28:


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم وأشكرك على جهودك


----------



## s.yahi (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## elhamd (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووور اخى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين ولكن الروابط جميعها لا تعمل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مطلوب افضل كتاب هيدروليك باللغة العربية


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مطلوب افضل كتاب هيدروليك باللغة العربية


----------



## نبات الحب (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم
الروابط لا تعمل أرجو تجديدها وشكرا


----------



## احمد كباكا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل ممتاز جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى عبدالناصر (9 مارس 2009)

*ازاى احمل الكتب*



ناصر مطاوع قال:


> بعد المجموعة الاولى التى قدمتها للاخوة باللغة الانجليزية أقدم اليوم مجموعة كتب هيدروليك باللغة العربية اتمنى ان تجد عندكم القبول وبانتظار ردودكموالمجموعة تتكون من
> 1-كورس تدريب شركة مانتراك
> 2-اساسيات قدرة الموائع
> 3-مكونات هيدروليكية ونيوماتيكية
> ...


انا مش غارف احصل على الكتب خاصتا كورس التدريب حد يفدنى ارجوكم


----------



## ahmed elgendy1 (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tooprouder (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المواقع


----------



## knawya5 (17 مارس 2009)

ياريت لو سمحت تكرر التحميل تانى عشان الروابط مش شغاله 
بيظهر لى فى صفحة التحميل The file link that you requested is not valid.
وشكرا


----------



## bahhar2001 (17 مارس 2009)

knawya5 قال:


> ياريت لو سمحت تكرر التحميل تانى عشان الروابط مش شغاله
> بيظهر لى فى صفحة التحميل the file link that you requested is not valid.
> وشكرا



ياريت لو سمحت تكرر التحميل تانى


----------



## agaaaas (17 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moamensayed (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم....
اخى الكريم ولا راط من هذة الروابط شغال اتمنى الافادة


----------



## ali.alkorayshi (22 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم مشكور على جهودك و لكن لم اتمكن من فتح الفايلات لان تظهر عبارة (الفايل ليس موجود) او (يوجد مشكله في التحميل) و ارجو ارسال طريقة التحميل بطريقه اخري او عن طريق موقع ثاني و لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زيد جبار (25 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## الموسوي احمد (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

عذرا الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## النورس0 (30 مارس 2009)

كيف التحميل بيزممكن ترسل الربطة


----------



## النورس0 (30 مارس 2009)

الربطة مش شغالة ممكن بطلعلي هيك



The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## knawya5 (2 أبريل 2009)

الروابط مش شغاله ياهندسه
The file link that you requested is not valid.
ياريت تعيد رفعها تانى وشكرا جزيلا ع المجهود الرا~ع


----------



## tafati (14 أبريل 2009)

ممكن كتب فى الهيدروليك باللغه العربيه


----------



## zaki_2020 (23 أبريل 2009)

الروابط مش شغاله ارجو تسهيل التحمل


----------



## أباياسر (19 يونيو 2009)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{جزاك الله خيرا}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (20 يونيو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid. 
الروابط لا تعمل يا أخي


----------



## ابودارين (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز بس ليه طلب ممكن كتالوجحفار330عربى الكتالوج الى عندى ايطالى او عاوز اعرف ازاى اضبط الشاكوش من الشاشه وشكر


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (21 يونيو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid
التكرم باعادته نسبة لظهور الرساله اعلاها


----------



## محسن بطيشة (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على النموضوع الشيق والجميل


----------



## imad04 (6 يوليو 2009)

* good بارك الله فيك **good*


----------



## nnrrss (6 يوليو 2009)

*thank u*

thankkkkkkkkkssssssss


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

invaild thankssssssssssssss


----------



## afou2d (9 يوليو 2009)

بجد مجوعه كتب رائعه. مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## أسد الله (9 يوليو 2009)

والله تسلم الايادى وللامام دائما


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cigar (10 يوليو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (11 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيراً علي مجهودك...................................................


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (12 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك.مشكورررررررررررررررررررر *​


----------



## هيثم غبد العظيم (24 يوليو 2009)

_جزاك الله عنا خيرا __وجعلها الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## هيثم غبد العظيم (24 يوليو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## مروان غ (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هدا المجهود


----------



## eng_eljazzar (31 يوليو 2009)

نطلب منن الاداره إما اعاده رفع الكتب على النت 
او حذف الموضووووع


----------



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عند محاولة سحب الكتب يعطيني رسالة



The file link that you requested is not valid. أرجو مساعدتي و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## يوسف عطية محمد (2 أغسطس 2009)

:1:



جاري التحميل وان شاء الله يكون رائع مثلك[/quote]


----------



## ibrahim antar (22 أكتوبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## moraaaa26 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## اراس الكردي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

134 رد على موضوع يراه الاعضاء مهما

الروابط فيه لا تعمل

وصاحب الموضوع غائب و المشرفون ايضا
ارجو الانتباه الى هذه المسألة​


----------



## كريم6230 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

عزيزى اراس الكردي
يوجد رابط جديد للكتب كلها فى موضوع كتب هيدروليك لاول مرة على المنتديات العربية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159530.html


----------



## zaher84 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

:14::14::14::14::14::14::5::5::5::5::5:

:15::15::15::15::15::15::67::67::67:thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moraaaa26 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل يا اخى ممكن الافادة لو تكرمت


----------



## AHDI (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياأخ ناصر ,وأرجو ان تقبلني كصديق لك 
:34:


----------



## moraaaa26 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور جدااا جدااا جدااا


----------



## moraaaa26 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لو تكرمت ممكن كتااب منفصل عن هيدروليكا المعدات المتنقله ويبقى لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اراس الكردي قال:


> 134 رد على موضوع يراه الاعضاء مهما​
> 
> الروابط فيه لا تعمل​
> وصاحب الموضوع غائب و المشرفون ايضا
> ...


 


كريم6230 قال:


> عزيزى اراس الكردي
> يوجد رابط جديد للكتب كلها فى موضوع كتب هيدروليك لاول مرة على المنتديات العربية
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159530.html


 

مشكورين إخواني .. وفي حالة مثل هذه..

نأمل التعاون بإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى احد المشرفين .. او تبليغ عن المشاركة.. http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/reputation.php?p=551357 

 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/postings.php?do=getip&p=551357 

على كل حال الموضوع مقفل .. والرابط الذي يعمل هو:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159530.html​


----------

